# WW2 bomb explodes in Aschaffenburg, Germany.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2006)

Today in Aschaffenburg, Germany about 45 minutes from my house at a construction site on the Autobahn an allied 500lb bomb exploded when a construction vehicle dug it up. The 46 year old driver of the vehicle was killed instantly and parts of the 25 ton vehicle were found 1km from the explosion site. 5 other people were seriously hurt.

According to the news report the exact amount of allied bombs that remain unexploded and unfound is unknown but estimated to be in the thousands because approx. 30 percent of the bombs did not explode.

The government is now using allied recon photos from WW2 as well as footage of allied bombing raids to try and find more of the unexploded bombs before they can detonate and kill anyone else.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2006)

OMG!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2006)

i doubt you'll ever find them all by looking unfortunately you'll never know where most of them are until it's too late.........


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow i feel bad for the driver


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2006)

I read another report in the Stars and Stripes about this today and they said that the amount of unexploded unfound bombs in Germany is probably in the tens of the thousands. In Bavaria alone 400 to 600 are found each year they said.


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 24, 2006)

Very sad, but not limited to WW2 bombs. A couple of people each year are killed in France and Belgium by unexploded World War One artillery rounds hit by farm machinery in those old killing fields...If you are Vietnam era, then you know how many thousands of unexploded cluster bombs and mines are still waiting to bite some innocent person whose luck has run out.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 24, 2006)

Very sad. Bummer.


----------



## Joe2 (Oct 28, 2006)

Also in north Africa there are thousends of mines just waiting for a camel or a Native to walk over them....


----------



## Henk (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor guy, he did not know what hit him. R.I.P.


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 29, 2006)

What is the approximate estimated percentage for carpet bombing where the bombs didn't go off? I was just wondering out of interest on just what percentage, because I know millions, if not billions of bombs were dropped in these sorts of operations.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor man and those injuried, but unfortunately all former battle grounds in the modern time is left with unexploded ordinance. Which is no comfort for the truck driver and his family and those injuried in the bomb exploding under his truck. i live not far from where Australian and US troops were camped before going to Pacific Islands to fight the Japanese. Old firing practise range occassionally turns up unexploded rounds of ammunition. One in particular found by local school children was a bazzoka round. Army disposal called in to get rid of the damn thing. Trouble is with ordinance that old very unstable and still lethal if disturbed or mishandled. My condolances to the truck driver Adler and pray those injuried recover soon


----------

